# here are the pics....



## badfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

this is the second posting for this, but now with pics!

Stuffing;

I diced up some idahos and put them in the skillet with a little of my own majic rub. cooked them a few minutes to get them a little tender and get a little color. 
Next, added onion, garlic, green and red pepper and continued to cook it to soften the veges. 


It seemed a little "loose" so I added about 1 cup of water and some stuffing mix I had - the stuffing mix absorbed the water and the pan scrapings and brought the whole thing together really nice!


Next, I flattened out the sausage between two pieces of wax paper, making it as square as possible. 

Once the stuffing cooled, put the stuffing on the sausage 

and using the wax paper, rolled the first edge up over the stuffing, 


then the second edge then pinched and sealed the seam and ends together. 


Following the great example I found here on another thread, I used the weave method to apply the bacon to my *fattie*.




All set and off to the smoker (already smoking at a nice 225 with 20 Lbs of Pork butt.

here it is!!!!


AAR (After Action Review)
First; *I will DEFINETELY do this again*.
what I will do different;
*1. prepare, cook and eat when my wife is not around!* Seems she aquired an MD license sometime earlier this morning and became an expert on fat, triglyerides and cholesterol... also apparently aquired the skills to identify cholesterol levels by sight!!!!

*2. Use better bacon*. I went cheapo on the bacon...go for the thick slab bacon - it would be better!

3. I would go a little *heavier on the spices* next time...my filling could have been improved with the addition of some fresh ground smoked chili's or maybe some Sirachi in it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

looks like a great job on your fattie...


----------



## meateater (Dec 11, 2009)

Great looking fattie! I go to the pharmacy the next morning after making 1 to check my levels. So far so good!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Fatty looks Fantastic. Great job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arma  taz_01_34:

I see you said the next time you are going to go for the thicker cut bacon? Go ahead and try it, but I think most here will agree, the cheaper thinner cuts work best with fatties. 
Good job on getting the pics loaded, as you know, we like pics here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look forward to seeing your next one.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for your first fatty nice job


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man, wheres my head at? I totally forgot until Piney mentioned it. Your first fatty. Points from me as well. For your first one, it looks like you've been making em for years. Points on a job well done.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 11, 2009)

Delicious looking!! I Love it when the bacon is crispy and that looks perfect! Way to go with the fatty.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks great. Nice weave. I'm doing my first one tomorrow. Will advise.

How long did you smoke it? The bacon looked good. I just did some ABT's and I parboiled the bacon for 3 min and it was nice and crispy after 3 hours. Did you do anything to your bacon before weaving?

If she's an MD, she knows about lots of drugs that will get your Cholorestoral under control! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They work for me! It's either that or a life of eating cardboard. Yuch - just bury me now. 

Better living through chemistry, I always say.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 11, 2009)

Great Post....Great Queu View..Thanks for posting...


----------



## bassman (Dec 11, 2009)

Great looking fatty!  I'll have to go along with Meat Hunter in using the thinner bacon.  I've tried it both ways and the thicker stuff doesn't seem to get as well done.  Thanks for posting your first fatty.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 11, 2009)

First; *I will DEFINETELY do this again*.
what I will do different;
*1. prepare, cook and eat when my wife is not around!* Seems she aquired an MD license sometime earlier this morning and became an expert on fat, triglyerides and cholesterol... also apparently aquired the skills to identify cholesterol levels by sight!!!!

*2. Use better bacon*. I went cheapo on the bacon...go for the thick slab bacon - it would be better!

3. I would go a little *heavier on the spices* next time...my filling could have been improved with the addition of some fresh ground smoked chili's or maybe some Sirachi in it.
great idea on the above.
but thats a great looken fatty just the way it is
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for the qview


----------



## murman (Dec 11, 2009)

MAN! THAT LOOKS GREAT!!!

Well done! Momma cooked a mess of taters, bacon and onions the other night. I was thinking.... Hmmmm Fatty stuffing! I gotta try it now!


----------



## got14u (Dec 11, 2009)

I would stick with the thinner bacon as well...great freakin job on your first go at a fattie...sky is the limit on these bad boys...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2009)

You have done a fabulous job there Badfrog. And on your first fattie to boot. I like your choice of fillings I did one like that too. I called it the baked potatoe with evrything that you would put on a baked potatoe. So you have to get some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure for your first fattie. And just remember that :

One Cooked is one Hooked

You will smoke theses often after the first one. They are sooo good and filling to.


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great looking Fattie Badfrog. I am a person who really likes fried spuds and my mouth was watering while everything was in the pan frying ...Points to you for a job well done..







rhage2


----------



## badfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

I am not sure the exact amount of time...I had a guy stop by to look at a pool table I had for sale...he ended up buying it so I helped him dismantle it...somewhere after we had loaded the last of 3 pieces of very heavy slate I realized my Fattie must be done! I am guessing it was about 2-2 1/2 hrs.

oh and by the way, she is NOT an MD (except in her mind!!! lol).


----------



## badfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to all for all of the positive feedback.  Sounds like the thin bacon is the consensus for the way to go.  
I am already planning my next one...I am thinking Italian with veges and polenta stuffing, a spicy Italian sausage wrapped in some homemade pancetta I have in the freezer. I will keep you posted!


----------



## evo 9 guy (Dec 11, 2009)

That looks absolutely delicious. Your bacon weave is fantasitc.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's lookin real sweet!  I fully agree with you on the wifey thing.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 11, 2009)

Yikes!..............looks delicious!


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice lookin fattie. Great job.


----------



## surgem7 (Dec 13, 2009)

No fatty fan but I think you may have changed my thinking. That is the most delicious looking fatty I have seen. Points


----------

